# German companies



## Mochileira (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to apply in Dubai but still do not have many contacts and sources of information over there. 
I received a list from the German Chamber of Commerce of German members located in Dubai. Unfortunately they are not too many yet. Have you heard about any job openings at German companies within the commercial / administrative / purchasing area?

Thanks


----------

